# Ariens 5524



## jonathan70 (Feb 8, 2011)

Any thoughts or concerns on this model? Found one about less then 2 years old in excellant condition, can't find any reviews on it.

Thanks!


----------



## jonathan70 (Feb 8, 2011)

*I Bought It!!!*

Well, I went ahead and took a look at this machine that I was asking about. Which turned out to be a really clean, hardly used unit. The model # Ariens 932047. I will post pics soon. 

My father just picked up a slightly used Ariens ST624E as well, in awesome condition. 

I know I did not fill out my User profile before I posted, sorry. 

I am very familiar with the process as I am on other forums also.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Jonathan,
model 932047 is not "less than two years old"..
its actually 5 or 6 years old..
probably not a big deal when it comes to the machine itself, but the age could be a factor in the price..

Its a 2005 or 2006 model.

MSRP was $779 when new:
http://www.mmlawnleisure.com/new_vehicle_compare.asp?veh1=39497&veh2=39497&CatDesc=&
It probably actually sold for about $700 or so..
In good condition today, its a $400 to $500 machine..

Scot


----------

